# Jersey Girl <3



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

aww! Feel better!


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

thank you thunderhooves....


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

I am sorry for your loss VB.


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Thank you also...


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

i know the feeling. doesnt get easier per see, but the more time you have the more you look back and reflect, and realize what you did was for the best.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

VanillaBean said:


> i will never 'get over it' like some people say you will.


Who says that? Certainly no one who has ever owned and loved an animal.

You won't 'get over it', but you'll learn to live with it. 

It's been 2 years and 5 months since I had to put down the best horse in the world. We were together for 21 years, and I still miss him every day.

I can now talk about him with smiles instead of tears, but there are times when it feels as if I just lost him.

I wear a bracelet made with his tail hair so I can feel that a part of him is always with me.

You'll love other animals and enjoy life again, and that's the way it's supposed to be. You can't shut out the world forever, nor should you try.

We are made to love and be loved, and there are plenty more animals and people out there upon which to lavish attention and affection.


----------

